# Soft-shelled turtles urinate through mouth



## News Bot (Oct 12, 2012)

Turtles spend most of their lives in water, but why do these air breathing animals immerse their heads in puddles for hours at a time when their watery homes dry up? Researchers have discovered that the animals have to rinse their mouths with water in order to excrete urea: the animals are effectively urinating through their mouths.






*Published On:* 11-Oct-12 11:06 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Oct 12, 2012)

eeeewwwwwwww :facepalm:


----------



## spongebob (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't kiss them


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 12, 2012)

bahahahah


----------



## Shotta (Oct 12, 2012)

lol damn nature you crazy


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 12, 2012)

thats just wrong
up there with thorny devils squirting blood out their eyes
Cathy


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 12, 2012)

That's Horned Lizards, from North America, not Thorny Devils (4 species of Horned Lizard are able to squirt blood from their eyes). 

Morphologically and ecologically similar to Thorny Devils but on another continent and not closely related.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 12, 2012)

in my book it said thorny devil lol if i find the book ill take a photo of the page

Cathy
all good my bad lol it says horned toad aka horned lizard but they are from same family as thorny devils apparently ooops :-\


----------

